# Amazing EWCM with Evening Primrose Oil



## BBgirl

I've just been taking the EPO for the first time this cycle. I started it CD1 and since CD8 started getting amazing EWCM. I haven't had mucus like this since I was in my 20s and I'm 41, I can't believe it. I'm taking the Boots own brand, 3000mg daily, the maximum dose (recommended dose is 1000mg to 3000mg daily). I thought it might take a couple of months to build up but it's worked within only one week. Trying for a Christmas BFP. I can really recommend this supplement as up until now I've been so dry, only getting one day of EWCM, and not that much per cycle. Also I've been taking the fresh grapefruit juice for months now and it's not made any difference whatsoever. If you have a problem making fertile cervical mucus give it a go!


----------



## threebirds

Great 
And are there any downsides to taking EPO?
Thanks & goodluck for your xmas bfp x
Babydust to all


----------



## TaeBoMama

I wish I could take it but it gives me a headache from Hell. Good luck on your Christmas BFP!!!:dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

TaeBoMama said:


> I wish I could take it but it gives me a headache from Hell. Good luck on your Christmas BFP!!!:dust:

It gave me really bad headaches too!!!!! at the time I wasn't sure it was that but as soon as I stopped taking them the headaches were gone.


----------



## BBgirl

Oh dear, I will have to notice next cycle if it gives me a headache, I get a lot of headaches anyway though. I've already ovulated so I can tell you it gave me 4 days of EWCM (CD8, 9, 10, 11). Did the bd CD9 and 11 so fingers crossed...I'm hoping it will be even better next month.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

If it gives you headaches, would taking at night at Bedtime help? That way you would sleep right through any side effects. I take mine at night. Don't forget to drink lots of water as well to help with the EWCM and EPO.

D~


----------



## Mia2603

You shouldn't take it after ovulation. It can give you contractions, which isn't good. I don't know if it was EPO or baby aspirin, but I had a really good lining too!


----------



## daisy74

I am def going 2 try this i am 36 and never get EWCM,,Thanks! :)


----------



## BBgirl

Great! You should only take EPO from the first day of your period to the day of ovulation. I would recommend 3000mg daily, it worked a treat for me. I'm in my 2ww and it's killing me! I don't know why I get my hopes up every month. I promise myself I won't but then I always do. If it works for you as well as it has worked for me I guarantee it will make your mucus more receptive to sperm. Because it increases the GLA in your mucus, which is the healthy essential fatty acid which helps the swimmers on their way. Now I'm just waiting for a good egg! xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I conceived 2nd month of trying evening primrose oil, i noticed the big difference in my CM right away.
Unfortunately i just miscarried :( however would definately recomend it to women who perhaps have less cm.


----------



## BBgirl

Sorry for your loss Deethehippy. The witch got me today but I'm going to stay on the EPO, it's amazing! Fingers crossed for you next time! xxx


----------

